
Artificial intelligence is a totalitarian’s dream – how to take power back - pseudolus
https://theconversation.com/artificial-intelligence-is-a-totalitarians-dream-heres-how-to-take-power-back-143722
======
WealthVsSurvive
She's called the Oracle, and I really did not give enough credit to The Matrix
films, and yes, I mean the 2nd and 3rd. The proof of a successful human-
directing AI is that the humans don't know they're being directed, and the
illusion of choice is maintained. The Oracle sees our definable, ergodic
behavior, yet accounts for the fact that the human AI, I am that I am, will
search out to break this end like a slime mold growing towards a nutrient tab
in a petri dish, and it will do so in a manner that will create novelty. The
outcome would absolutely look like classical Marxist communism: a human
corpus, successful, efficient, lacking most basic scarcity, capable of great
cooperation, devoid of capital-leveraging looters & moochers and their
inevitable Abel-Cain loop creation, distinctly lacking an authoritarian
leader, traceable. This AI sounds like a better AI than the current human
hierarchy AI that fails in seeming perpetuity at creating long-term stability.
Any attempt at co-opting this AI would make it less efficient than a competing
government's AI, thus all would be incentivized to follow or eventually fade,
not through destruction, but through entropy; I think the bible called it
becoming dust or a pillar of salt or some-such, when civilizations did that.

